# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Shit loading

## arnold84

hi Im new to the forum after reading up on shit loading on here. Just after some pointers as I want to use shit loading to fill out/dry out for a photo shoot Ive got in two weeks time.

Alittle bit about myself , been dieting for 16 weeks on 300g protein / 200g carbs / 30g fats Monday to Saturday with a junk load/ cheat day sunday

current stat
6' 
between 200-215lbs (depending how depleted/loaded I am)
5-6% bf
 
I plan to carb deplete Monday to Wednesday on 50g carbs pd and highish protein. And then have a mild carb up Thursday 300g carbs and then 250g Friday. I Then plan to shit load Friday night after cutting water at 5pm and possibley Saturday morning depending on what I look like.

questions -

1- should I start adding salt to all my meals in the week prior to my carb deplete/load and when should I stop if at all?

2- when should I up my water intake? week prior to carb deplete/load? and at what point should I cut it? I was planning to stop all water at 5pm Friday before my shit load begins

3 -when I carb deplete should I continue higher salt intake and should I incoparate higher fat intake such as natural peanut butter?

4- should I incorporate a diuretic such a dyazide before my shit load begins and after water is cut?

5- what foods should I load on for the shit load? should they be high in salt , fat and high gi carbs sources? im thinking pizza, hamburgers, icecream, muffins cookies etc

Ps for pictures of my condition 7 weeks out Ive posted a thread in the nutrition resources section with the same thread title as this one 

Regards Arnold

----------


## Metalject

Eating a ton of junk food is a pretty good way to ruin your diet if you've never done it before. Not everyone needs the same amount of carbs when they're trying to peak. A lot of guys make this mistake and overdo it. Now I've known guys that gorge on cake and pie and have a butt load of pancakes and syrup before a show, but they are few and far between...at least few and far between in terms of guys that should actually do this. Most people, even guys who are naturally very lean and have a naturally fast metabolism and aren't all that carb sensitive will look their best with a moderate carb up with basic carbs like rice and potatoes.

----------


## arnold84

> Eating a ton of junk food is a pretty good way to ruin your diet if you've never done it before. Not everyone needs the same amount of carbs when they're trying to peak. A lot of guys make this mistake and overdo it. Now I've known guys that gorge on cake and pie and have a butt load of pancakes and syrup before a show, but they are few and far between...at least few and far between in terms of guys that should actually do this. Most people, even guys who are naturally very lean and have a naturally fast metabolism and aren't all that carb sensitive will look their best with a moderate carb up with basic carbs like rice and potatoes.


thanks for the reply that's my gut feeling ! I junk load/ cheat day on a sunday then go back to my normal diet Monday and by Friday im looking pretty good in the mirror! im thinking maybe have a small clean carb up Friday along with water/sodium manipulation would have me looking quite good for my show!?

I did a trial junk load last night after eating my normal clean cals during the day (fri night as im in the uk), cut water out at 5pm and ate 1 pack salted chips , 3/4 deep pan pizza , 2 chocolate muffins , 6 southern fried chicken wings . rougly - 252g carbs / 112g fats / 6g salt woke up this morning with the same if not slightly better condition!? ill get a pic up ina moe

----------


## arnold84

not bad considering I tend to bloat in my quads first before anywhere else! and after all those salt/fat and high gi carbs haven't bloated at all!

----------


## arnold84

bump

----------


## justo

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=143537"/>
> 
> not bad considering I tend to bloat in my quads first before anywhere else! and after all those salt/fat and high gi carbs haven't bloated at all!


Legs look good man
Ps. U have a piss patch

----------


## arnold84

haha I was waiting for someone to point that out took long enough! lmfao

----------


## Far from massive

Hey Arnold, 

If you don't mind when you get things finalized, could you go ahead and document your precontest routine (deplete and load, water, diuretics etc...drugs used if you don't mind sharing) and the results ( photo series would really be great). This is one area IMHO that is sadly lacking on this board and others, myself I would love to see multiple threads on contest prep, good, bad or in between as you can learn from all of them.

I know multiple builders who compete and I have personally seen the effects of bad prep where they walked out flat or bloated and a day before or after they had looked or were going to look great. 

From what I have seen (again IMHO) I would guess that a common mistake is to rush things and take them to too great an extreme, from the little I know it seems its really easy to miss your mark timing wise and the small amount gained by really pushing the envelope is not worth the increased risk of failure for all but the most experienced builders who really know their body and how it reacts.

Anyhow if you don't mind sharing your experience I for one would love to know how it works out.

Thanks for reading,

FFM

----------


## Rockin Z28

i guess my question is how the hell did a 215 pound man cut for 16 weeks on 2270 calories..i would be dead at 20 pounds less..are you only counting added fats? how are you keeping fats at 30g? egg whites tilapia only? not knocking i'm simply curious

----------


## base4291ball

> hi Im new to the forum after reading up on shit loading on here. Just after some pointers as I want to use shit loading to fill out/dry out for a photo shoot Ive got in two weeks time.
> 
> Alittle bit about myself , been dieting for 16 weeks on 300g protein / 200g carbs / 30g fats Monday to Saturday with a junk load/ cheat day sunday
> 
> current stat
> 6'
> between 200-215lbs (depending how depleted/loaded I am)
> 5-6% bf
> 
> ...


Damn you have a WHOLE cheat day!? Lucky... I have one cheat MEAL every 2 weeks lol

----------


## arnold84

> i guess my question is how the hell did a 215 pound man cut for 16 weeks on 2270 calories..i would be dead at 20 pounds less..are you only counting added fats? how are you keeping fats at 30g? egg whites tilapia only? not knocking i'm simply curious


I didn't start out that low with cals, its just what I ended up with at the end of my diet, afaik I think I started cutting at around 3500cals pd. I keep fats low by not adding any to my diet and only having lean protein sources




> Damn you have a WHOLE cheat day!? Lucky... I have one cheat MEAL every 2 weeks lol


yes I know its crazy but it didn't hinder my progress so I carried on with it  :Smilie: 


And far from massive - yes definetly mate once this week is complete I will post my experience and results

----------


## base4291ball

> I didn't start out that low with cals, its just what I ended up with at the end of my diet, afaik I think I started cutting at around 3500cals pd. I keep fats low by not adding any to my diet and only having lean protein sources
> 
> yes I know its crazy but it didn't hinder my progress so I carried on with it 
> 
> And far from massive - yes definetly mate once this week is complete I will post my experience and results


Just think if you didn't cheat...

----------


## arnold84

> Just think if you didn't cheat...


yeh prob wouldn't have been as lean, the cheat days stoked my metabolism and gave me drive to stay strict during the week

----------

